# T-Bone



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

1.5" Angus T-Bone

Iron Skillet Onions

Grilled Asparagus (Yes, we love asparagus)


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I like all I see there!!!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Man I love asparagus ! Looks good !


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Another home run chili! That burnt part on the top of those onions is my favorite part of grilled onions! Give me great char anydays!


----------



## GallantReflex (Mar 22, 2008)

Grilled asparagus is da bomb. Been grilling all kinds of veggies lately.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

My favorite steak besides prime rib is a big ole T bone!!! i cook em at about 650-675 fer about 1.2 minutes on each side and DONE!!!

Asparagus is great too, my ole lady wraps about 3-4 in a blanket of bacon and brown sugar!!!


----------



## Fishing Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

do u wrap the asparagus raw or blanched?


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks great Chili. I can make my eyes water when I pee after eating asparagus, but dang, I sure do like the stuff.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Did a T Bone and asparagus last night myself.


----------

